# trailer box storage ideas



## RMull53 (Feb 16, 2015)

hey guys, anyone have any variation of these boxes? please post a pic if you do and what should i know about mounting or buying? i know metal is heavier but most rugged, i want it to be water tight, to store extra supplies and what not. thanks in advance.


----------



## Johnny (Feb 23, 2015)

My brother got a large ammo can from somewhere that has the rubber
gasket in the lid. It is about 12x12x24". 
He made the mistake of putting his hold down straps away wet and forgot
about them. Months later, everything in the box was rusted.
So maybe "air tight" is not a good idea.
Water tight lid maybe, with a lot of 1/8" air holes drilled in the bottom so your stuff can breathe.
And a piece of window screen to keep out the spiders and other boogery stuff.


----------



## RMull53 (Feb 23, 2015)

thanks for the response. i actually have a couple of those but a plastic version. those i use for carrying gear between the boat and if i ever go anywhere else and need my fishing tackle and what not. what i am looking for is something for storage on the actual trailer that is larger than those ammo boxes.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 23, 2015)

I have a plastic Craftsman truck box I use for storage.


----------

